# New Los Angeles Group



## D'nemy (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello, all. For those in the Los Angeles area, we're starting up a Saturday afternoon/evening gaming group. We are currently running a 3.5 D&D campaign, but have plans to play Buffy and Exalted and maybe even Star Trek in the near future. We've played pretty much everything under the sun. World of Darkness, Adventure, Star Wars, Aberrant, Dead Lands and Alternity.

We're a well rounded group open for pretty much anything. 

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Bloosquig (Feb 13, 2005)

Where exactly are you guys located at in Los Angeles?  I'm in rosemead / montebello and I'm looking for a good game.  I'm willing to play anything and am very flexible.  if your close by go ahead and give me an email at 

the_krieg22@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## Westgate Polks (Feb 14, 2005)

*Where is LA?*

I am in the LA / Palms / Culver City neck of the woods, and I am JONESING to game.  If this is close by,  please feel free to drop me a line or let me know.

Thanks for your time.

FOrrest


----------



## Stosh (Feb 19, 2005)

im in burbank and need a group baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad. if u want me in then email me at pranksta_89@hotmail.com.


----------



## D'nemy (Feb 25, 2005)

We're located in the Eagle Rock/Glassel Park area. Currently we are playing the Buffy/Angel RPG. And after that we'll be starting up Adventure! (the original White Wolf version) which is an RPG in a 20's, 30's pulp setting ala Indiana Jones and Sky Captain.

Let me know if you're interested in either!

Thanks!


----------

